# Printer Install Problems [SOLVED]

## ions

I have been trying to install my Lexmark e210 printer using the following references:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/printing-howto.xml

http://www.linuxprinting.org

So far this is what I've done (not necessarily in order):

- From linuxprinting.org I established that my printer is supported with a Samsung driver, turns out Samsung makes the Lexmark e210.  I downloaded the driver and untarred it.

- made sure that the modules for usb support and usb printer support were added

- emerged cups

- emerged foomatic

- emerged ghostscript

- emerged gimp-print

- modprobe printer

- modprobe usbcore

- moved the ppd file into /usr/share/cups/model/

- added the printer using the cups browser interface where I get this:

 *Quote:*   

> Description: 
> 
> Location: /usr/share/cups/model/
> 
> Printer State: processing, accepting jobs. 
> ...

 

From the Gentoo how-to I get to the point where you check the logs to see if the printer is added but the log messages file is completely empty.

Printing a Test page does nothing.  No clue what I'm missing.Last edited by ions on Thu Dec 09, 2004 4:04 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## MP_

I have just posted the same question, and solved it.

In /etc/cups/printers.conf, change

```
DeviceURI usb:/dev/usblp0
```

 to 

```
DeviceURI usb:/dev/usb/lp0
```

Should work for you too.

----------

## ions

Well now when I hit print from an app, a browser for example, my printer is listed and I'm given the option to print.  It is a step forward but nothing prints though.  Also the dialogue box that appears says my printer has a unknown host.

----------

## MP_

 *Quote:*   

> From the Gentoo how-to I get to the point where you check the logs to see if the printer is added but the log messages file is completely empty.
> 
> 

 

I think this is the point where you should start. You must find out, why your printer isn't detected. USB devices report themselves to the USB hub, so they should be.

----------

## ions

 *MP_ wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   From the Gentoo how-to I get to the point where you check the logs to see if the printer is added but the log messages file is completely empty.
> 
>  
> 
> I think this is the point where you should start. You must find out, why your printer isn't detected. USB devices report themselves to the USB hub, so they should be.

 

Fair enough.  Where would I start to find that out?    :Embarassed: 

----------

## MP_

Emerge hotplug and start it. If you still can't see the printer in the logs, check the printer on a different OS/box if it works.

----------

## ions

Ok emerging Hotplug.  I know the printer works.  It worked in XP, it worked in Mandrake, it worked.

----------

## think4urs11

do you have some syslogger installed at all? (Just asking because you mentioned that your log is totally empty)

----------

## ions

I did a dmesg and this is what I got:

```
hub.c: new USB device 00:07.2-1, assigned address 4

usb.c: USB device 4 (vend/prod 0x43d/0x59) is not claimed by any active driver.

usb.c: registered new driver usblp

printer.c: v0.11: USB Printer Device Class driver

bash-2.05b# ln -s /dev/usb/lp0 /dev/usblp0
```

----------

## MP_

Then your printer is detected. Cool.

But don't create symlinks in your devfs. Modify your cups config!

----------

## ions

In the cups web admin screen it still says printer is not detected will retry in 30 seconds.

----------

## MP_

Modify your printer url to usb:/dev/usb/lp0  in your cups config, and it will work.

----------

## ions

I modified printers.conf but the cups Web administration URI does not reflect the change...

edit:

This is what printers.conf looks like:

```
 Printer configuration file for CUPS v1.1.19

# Written by cupsd on Sat Jan  3 01:27:34 2004

<DefaultPrinter Lexmark-E210-gdi.ppd>

Info

Location /usr/share/cups/model/

DeviceURI usb:/dev/usb/lp0

State Idle

Accepting Yes

JobSheets none none

QuotaPeriod 0

PageLimit 0

KLimit 0

</Printer>

```

----------

## ions

This is what the CUPS http://localhost:631/printers page displays:

```
Description: 

Location: /usr/share/cups/model/

Printer State: idle, accepting jobs. 

"Printer not connected; will retry in 30 seconds..." 

Device URI: usb:/dev/usblp0
```

----------

## Neuros

A couple things here. First, if you are modifying your CUPS configuration in any way, it is generally a smart thing to do--and usually necessary--to run this nifty little command:

#/etc/init.d/cupsd restart

This will pick up configuration changes. Otherwise, you're just shooting blanks in the dark.

Also, just being overly technical here, you may be having a problem if you did everything in the order you initially posted. Primarily I refer to your modprobe. You should modprobe 'usbcore' before 'printer'. If you modprobe 'printer' and it automatically inserts 'usbcore' and then you modprobe 'usbcore'--well, you just turned it off. Send me to Siberia if I am being overly analytical here. But it helps to do things in proper order, with great care, and due diligence.

Also, that last line you printed is fairly indicative of your configuration change not being implemented. See? It still says 'Device URI: usb: /dev/usblp0' This means you haven't changed a thing. Restart CUPS and retry. You might want to refresh the web interface--or close it altogether, restart CUPS, and reload the web interface. 

Neuros.

----------

## ions

TBH I'm not sure what order I had executed the above things.  I'm pretty sure they were done in a different order than what is listed.  Hopefully I didn't butcher the proper order too badly.

Here is what happens when I do /etc/init.d/cupsd restart:

```
bash-2.05b# /etc/init.d/cupsd restart

 * Starting cupsd...                                                        [ !! ]
```

The CUPS page remains unchanged.    :Sad: 

----------

## Neuros

Perhaps try stopping, then starting. Any log of what is causing the !! when stopping the service?

#/etc/init.d/cupsd stop

#/etc/init.d/cupsd start

Neuros.

----------

## ions

```
bash-2.05b# /etc/init.d/cupsd stop

 * ERROR:  "cupsd" has not yet been started.

bash-2.05b# /etc/init.d/cupsd start

 * Starting cupsd...                                                         [ !! ]
```

----------

## dalek

CAUTION:  I'm new to Gentoo but try this command:

```
/etc/init.d/cupsd start
```

If you get everything to work then do this one.

```
rc-update add cupsd default
```

That should start it when you boot up next time.

That worked for me the last time anyway.  I thought it was running when it wasn't.  You can just check and see by typing this:

```
/etc/init.d/cupsd status
```

It should say running or stopped or something.

Hope that helps.  One newbie to another.

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## ions

Here are the errors in /var/log/cups/error_log file from the last few days:

```

E [03/Jan/2004:00:43:48 -0500] PID 11669 crashed on signal 9!

E [03/Jan/2004:00:43:48 -0500] PID 11670 crashed on signal 9!

E [03/Jan/2004:01:33:16 -0500] Bad request line "request id is Lexmark-E210-gdi.ppd-11 (1 file(s))"!

E [03/Jan/2004:01:34:19 -0500] Bad request line "request id is Lexmark-E210-gdi.ppd-12 (1 file(s))"!

```

I've tried looking at the ppd file to see what the 'Bad request line' is all about and have no clue what's going on there.  Any idea what is going here?

----------

## ions

WOOOHOOO!!  Thanks to je_fro!!!  It works.  Module wasn't loading.

----------

## JWU42

OK - I have a Lexmark E210 and my printers.conf is the same and use hotplug.  Best i can tell I have followed everything as in the thread but I am stuck.

Following the simple low-level test on the cups how-to and do 

```

# touch test.txt

# echo "Hello World" > test.txt

# cat test.txt > /dev/usb/lp0 

```

The printer will "warm up" but that is all - nothing prints.  I added the ^L to the end of the file and still get nothing.

It is running on my server without X - so using a KDE app is out of the question.

TIA for any advice.

----------

## ions

JWU42,

This may seem elementary but have you made sure that there is enough paper in the tray for the rollers to grab?

----------

## ions

I have a new computer an I'm trying to install this printer on it.  I'm following the howto I wrote here: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=253147&highlight=

It worked for me before.  

I have the modules loaded:

```
# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

usblp                  11008  0

usbhid                 22912  0

forcedeth              14848  0

ehci_hcd               26244  0

ohci_hcd               18564  0

uhci_hcd               28944  0

usbcore               101988  7 usblp,usbhid,ehci_hcd,ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd

evdev                   7552  0

```

lsusb sees the printer:

```
# lsusb

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 002 Device 003: ID 045e:008c Microsoft Corp.

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 043d:0059 Lexmark International, Inc.

```

dmesg says it's connected:

```
usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using address 2

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 2 if 0 alt 0 proto 2 vid 0x043D pid 0x0059

```

File: /var/log/cups/error_log says it's there:

```

I [03/Dec/2004:18:59:03 -0500] Printer 'E210' started by 'root'.

I [03/Dec/2004:18:59:05 -0500] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=7377)

I [03/Dec/2004:18:59:14 -0500] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=7378)

I [03/Dec/2004:18:59:14 -0500] Adding start banner page "none" to job 3.

I [03/Dec/2004:18:59:14 -0500] Adding end banner page "none" to job 3.

I [03/Dec/2004:18:59:14 -0500] Job 3 queued on 'E210' by 'root'.

I [03/Dec/2004:18:59:14 -0500] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/pstops (PID 7379) for job 3.

I [03/Dec/2004:18:59:14 -0500] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/cupsomatic (PID 7380) for job 3.

I [03/Dec/2004:18:59:14 -0500] Started backend /usr/lib/cups/backend/usb (PID 7381) for job 3.

```

the web terminal of cups says:

"Printer not connected; will retry in 30 seconds..." 

No idea what the problem is here....  :Sad: 

----------

## ions

Bump.

I just can't find where the printer is to point cups to it...

----------

## ions

bump.

Can't find a solution to this anywhere...

----------

## ions

I didn't have udev installed.  Solved.

----------

